# Five years no problems



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I just received a letter from the Wisconsin Department of Justice. I did a little double take when I read who sent it.
It turns out that I have had my CCW for nearly five years and they want $22 for the next five. I'll gladly send it!

I have not yet had the urge to reach for it (my gun) for any reason. There have been a great many times that I was much more comfortable for having it with me. If I ever printed or did an intermittent peek-a-boo no one ever mentioned it to me.

At $4.40 per year it is a bargain.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ours were $32.00 per year, each (last time we re'ed-up).

In 21 years, I've only had to threaten to present once, and that was at our kitchen door.
But it's still a bargain.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Yea, mine down here is $60 every 5 years. Even though we are now a Constitutional Carry state, I keep CCDW as we travel quite a bit, and it takes care of my reciprocity through the states we go through.
Easy-peasy!!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Gun free zones tend to be Goldwing free zones.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I look at it like paying taxes on property, trucks, and sales tax. You may not like paying the money but not paying is even worse.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I haven't paid anything here in nys since 1981. 

My fla permit expires in 2020. Not sure if there's a payment due at renewal


----------

